# Is www.kidology.org a legit website?



## chess3114 (Apr 13, 2012)

I was wondering if www.kidology.org is a legit website?

I want to buy a mat and timer.


----------



## Drake (Apr 13, 2012)

Why would you but a timer and a stack mat form there? There is other website with the same prices?


----------



## chess3114 (Apr 13, 2012)

Stuff this thread.

Even though both the mat and timer are $30 the shipping is $40.

Btw I live in Australia.


----------



## Drake (Apr 13, 2012)

It's maybe legit, but find another store, 40$ for shipping im sure you can find better . And relax  let people the time to answer you.


----------



## LNZ (Apr 13, 2012)

I won't comment on the mat and timer but I will on the site's contents. 

The site is an aim by a organised group of adults to preach the word of God and Jesus to children. In theory, there is nothing wrong with this. And any democratic nation
would allow this. But personally, I'd only approve of such pratices if the children on a voluntary and free basis wanted to become Christians.


----------



## Owen (Apr 13, 2012)

As said before, this is definitely not the best choice of website.


----------



## Kidologist (Oct 24, 2012)

chess3114 said:


> I was wondering if www.kidology.org is a legit website? I want to buy a mat and timer.


Yes, Kidology.org is a legit site. We've been on the web longer than AOL has had the WWW believe or not. (AOL had the Gopher and Veronica networks when I started my website!) But I'm probably getting too techie. 

I'm an advid puzzle collector, I own over 100 cubes and variations of the Cube and solved it as a kid without the aid of a book - the 'old fashioned' way, discovering moves by trial and error. Learning to move a piece down one way, and back up another and noting what changed. That was true solving back in the 80's when the Cube came out and there were no solution books. Speed Solving truly fascinates me and I want to learn it, but I can still do it my old fashioed way in under two minutes - and no one does it with my moves.

I'm also a huge fan of Speed Stacks which is why the company allows our site to sell them at a discount because we are a non-profit who generally sells to churches and religious volunteers, but anyone is welcome to shop on our site.

This looks like a cool forum, glad Google Alert brought the question to my attention! Reminded me I need to learn to Speed Cube and add it to my skill set. (I'm a professional magician and performer, and that would be fun!)

Just for members of this site, I set up a DISCOUNT CODE, 10% off Speed Stacks mat or timer on Kidology.org! Just enter "speed" at check out. Feel free to spread the word on this site only. How's that?

The Cube Dude,
Karl


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice site. Don't know if I'll get a timer... I have been thinking about it for awhile. But the rest of the site is cool! I wonder if our children's ministry director knows about it.


----------



## Kidologist (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey, I was in Ottawa last February! Here's a blog post from when I was there and was on the radio about the conference: 
http://kidologist.com/2012/02/03/karl-on-the-radio-in-ottawa/


----------



## WBCube (Oct 25, 2012)

I wouldn't purchase the stackmat from this site. Surely you can find a better price on amazon or even ebay. Also welcome to the forum Kidologist..


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 25, 2012)

Kidologist said:


> Hey, I was in Ottawa last February! Here's a blog post from when I was there and was on the radio about the conference:
> http://kidologist.com/2012/02/03/karl-on-the-radio-in-ottawa/



Yay Ottawa! I've been on Ottawa CBC radio twice


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 25, 2012)

Kidologist said:


> Hey, I was in Ottawa last February! Here's a blog post from when I was there and was on the radio about the conference:
> http://kidologist.com/2012/02/03/karl-on-the-radio-in-ottawa/



Very cool! I remember the VAULT stuff happening. It was announced at our church. Now that I went to the link, I even recall your name as the magician for the kids' magic show! Too bad we didn't go. I think it just didn't work out with our schedule and our very young kids. Who would have thought you were also a cuber. Small world...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 25, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Yay Ottawa! I've been on Ottawa CBC radio twice



Ooh everyone's been on the radio. I have been on CBC Radio once too.  What were you on radio for, Antoine?


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 27, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Ooh everyone's been on the radio. I have been on CBC Radio once too.  What were you on radio for, Antoine?



Cubing


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 27, 2012)

But you can't watch a solve on the radio... interview?


----------



## Kidologist (Jan 11, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> But you can't watch a solve on the radio... interview?


I once did magic on the radio as a joke... "I have a red silk in my hand... poof, it is now blue! And now... it has vanished! I am now levitating...." I guess you had to hear it, it was pretty funny, because I claimed to do all these amazing things, but being radio, the listener was like, "yeah, sure." Anyway, I thought it was funny. ha.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah, I'm trying to imagine Antoine doing a solve on the radio. And the radio announcer says, "Well here we have a scrambled cube. Look, he's picked it up and inspecting it. Oh! He started! His fingers are moving so fast that... oh, he's done. Did you catch that?"


----------

